# How long from rocking on hands and knees to crawling?



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Just curious to know how long it has taken other DC.

DS just started pushing up onto hands and knees yesterday and is now rocking. Wondering how much time we have before he is mobile and getting into his sister's things and upsetting her!


----------



## ~Sarah~ (Aug 28, 2008)

Go check again if he's crawling! LOL!









Seriously, it was hours maybe for us, even less. Same for most of my friends. I'd say crawling is imminent!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

it's been a week here, no crawling yet


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
it's been a week here, no crawling yet

Same here!


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Sarah~* 
Go check again if he's crawling! LOL!









Seriously, it was hours maybe for us, even less. Same for most of my friends. I'd say crawling is imminent!

Wow! Not yet...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshynbaby* 
Same here!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
it's been a week here, no crawling yet

Ok, well, report back when they take off!

Texaspeach, our LOs have the same birthday


----------



## maptome (Feb 13, 2010)

Our LO has done this for two months and still no crawling. Just creeping. We think her tummy is too heavy. =)


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

It took about a day for us. Really there's no way you can predict, every babe is different.


----------



## cheryllynn (Feb 20, 2010)

Such different answers! My dd rocked like this for weeks, maybe even over a month, then she wasn't a very good crawler. It took a couple of months and now she is an excellent crawler.


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

My last daughter did this for a week or two starting at 5 months and was crawling fast and well a week or two later.


----------



## red and lulu (Oct 6, 2009)

dd started rocking well over a month ago, but hasn't crawled. And I guess now she doesn't even rock so much. she gets up on all fours and will move her hands forward a few steps until she belly flops. And about a week ago she started pushing into her feet until she's in a downward dog or plank position and just hang out there. It's very funny.

Everyone said once she was rocking it would be a day or two until crawling... but here we are six weeks later just doing yoga!


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

My DD has been able to rock on her hands and knees for over a month. She still isn't crawling... She usually gets frustrated after a moment and wants to stand up. I think she's going to go straight to walking sometimes. You really never know, your LO could be crawling today or next month.


----------



## Novus (Mar 16, 2010)

I think DS rocked back and forth for about three weeks. Towards the end of that time, the rocking got so...vigorous...that he'd actually move a few inches, just from rocking


----------



## EmmaJane (May 26, 2005)

It was maybe 2 days here? (Like, Saturday and Sunday?!)

But getting her butt up and keeping it up were clearly the only remaining steps for her to crawl... she's been pushing herself backwards on slippery floors for 3 months.


----------



## mamacolleen (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pearl H* 
Our LO has done this for two months and still no crawling. Just creeping. We think her tummy is too heavy. =)

This is my DD exactly! She has been doing the army crawl backwards only for the past month or so and has been rocking on her hands and knees for about the same amount of time. No sign of crawling yet. She was 20lbs at 6 months and that was 2 months ago and she's definitely much larger and heavier since then. I think being mobile might take her a little longer because of this.

In fact I think she's working on standing up more these days. She's wanting to be standing and holding onto objects more often than being on her tummy. No cruising yet but sometimes I think she'll be walking before crawling.


----------



## Phridae (Sep 24, 2009)

It was like a month here. One day he just took off. It's been non-stop since then!


----------



## Adallae (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Novus* 
I think DS rocked back and forth for about three weeks. Towards the end of that time, the rocking got so...vigorous...that he'd actually move a few inches, just from rocking

















DD did the vigorous rocking too. It took her four or five weeks to get from rocking to crawling; then she crawled, pulled up, and cruised in the same week.


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

It was about a week before she took her first "step." But we have hardwood floors which, being slicker than carpet, made it really hard for her to crawl. She'd army crawl like a pro here, and crawl hesitantly anywhere else. 2 months later (now) she's crawling well at home too.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Mine never "rocked", just up and crawled one day. She army-crawled for a long time, though, before cross-crawling... like two months.


----------

